# In search of Natural?



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive been developing these for a while now. Finally finished the final design.







-5 gallon aquariums 10-15$ each depending on where you buy from
-Custom made 3/8th" acrylic hinged lids with 2 3.5 inch computer fan vents 
-3/8th " acrylic water barrier
-silicon
-acrylic bonding chemical

personal cost=less than 20$ per tank minus the time put into them




























I wanted the enclosures to look natural, keep a decent amount of water and humidity but vent well. the water barrier is pivitol for this as well as the sand/gravel drainage layer. Now the water level can sit quite high in the tank without soaking the substrate and essentially the T's butt in the bark hide.

I am experimenting with this slow growing short grass I bought from a hydroponics store to bring more of a natural feel to the tanks. The grass has long roots which will help recycle any stagnant water sitting at the drainage layers. 

What do you all think? Sorry for the picture quality

---------- Post added 09-24-2012 at 10:39 AM ----------

The grass just started growing. I'll update as they mature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Sep 24, 2012)

What exactly is the water barrier/retention wall and what does it do? Thanks


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 24, 2012)

They are really cool and look natural good job, I am thinking of doing something along they lines for when my Avic molts a fue more times. 

Any tips?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 24, 2012)

Where in Canada do you find 5g for $10-15? The cheapest Ive ever seen is $24.99 on sale.

Your enclosures look good. Are you going to keep that lighting? How will it affect the T's?


----------



## poisoned (Sep 24, 2012)

Those look good although I'm doubtful about keeping grass alive without lightning. If you provide light your spiders will most likely turn into pet holes or pet webs.

I found that most enclosures start to appear natural after the T has rearranged it. Of course only if you provide enough natural or natural-appearing materials.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 24, 2012)

The grass isn't going to grow properly without light, and you'll have to cut it otherwise your enclosure will be covered in grass pollen, and you probably don't want to cut it as that doesn't look natural.


----------



## Hobo (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys, you can see the lights in the first picture.
You using any special lighting, or just regular fluorescent strip lighting?
Nice work Mike!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 24, 2012)

standard fluorescent for now. 35 dollar 4 foot T5 full spectrum lights soon. Should keep the grass growing. I am worried about the grass taking over. Perhaps I should introduce some sort of grass eating crustacean or insect?

The lights are on a timer and the bark hides are dark enough i havnt noticed much of a behaviour change in animals.


The wall is to retain a constant water level in the tanks to hold humidity due to the excess ventilation. The grass should cycle the water fast enough to reduce stagnant conditions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a good start, and interesting!


----------



## MeinDraco (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get species of dwarf grass that will stay flat and never have to cut.  they also grow in low light.  Most dart frog hobbyists us itin their vivs.


----------



## macbaffo (Sep 27, 2012)

nice setup! 
which species are you housing in those terrariums?

i'm curious to see after a month or two how they will look like and how much will the plants grow


----------

